# Battery System Supplier



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Alfonso(MX) said:


> Hello....
> 
> We need a company or somebody to supply or assembly a complete battery system for us.
> 
> ...


What is your budget?

Edit: also, what are your size and weight constraints?

Edit 2: Tell me more about this 750V. Is that fully charged or nominal?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Application? Also expected cycles?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Also does it need passive or active cooling/thermal control?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Alfonso(MX) said:


> Hello....
> 
> We need a company or somebody to supply or assembly a complete battery system for us.
> 
> ...


Do you mean a 77kWh pack? with a constant 300A discharge and 650A peak?

Units are important here.

77kW isn't that hard, that's only about 144V and 500A peak.... but you said 300A and 750VDC, which (with some sag) is ~210kW constant and ~440kW peak.

Won't be cheap, nor small, nor off-the-shelf.


----------



## Alfonso(MX) (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello...

I will try to answer all questions here.

- Space/size/weight is not a problem..
- Due to Kw/Km we determine that 78 Kw battery pack should be enough.
- The motor we will use needs 300-750V operating voltage. Max. current 615Adc, continuous of 350 Adc both @500Vdc. We don´t expect to be using all the power, but we want the battery to be able to provide it just in case. We thought a 100AH battery with 3C constant and 10C pulse battery should be fine.
- Expected cycles would depend on battery manufacturer and SOC. We would like to get around 5,000.
- We guess it will need active cooling.

*Application*
- We need it for a Bus, with this you can assume it will do constant starts and stops. From 0 to 60km/h will take around 22 sec., then cruising speed for 20sec. aprox. then stopping and waiting minimum for 12 sec. while loading and unloading passengers and start again. That would be constant for 1 hour at least. Then we expect the battery to be gone.

- we are intentionally looking for the smallest battery we can put together to reduce cost to the max. *It doesn't matter *if we have to charge it every hour or so, that is part of the plan. We don't want a 300Kw battery that will cost hundreds of thousands of dollars that will last all day and take all night 
to charge. We don´t now yet if we will stop the unit for fast charging or if we will replace the pack to aloud the unit to keep running and provide 0.5C charge to extend battery life.


Thanks


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

Where is 'major', he should be able to help you..


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

I didn't see any budget numbers. If you are expecting something like $25,000 then your best bet is probably to buy 220 CALB 100s and test your theory that size and weight don't matter.

If you have a bit bigger budget, there are some good solutions available.


----------



## Alfonso(MX) (Apr 11, 2015)

Hollie Maea said:


> I didn't see any budget numbers. If you are expecting something like $25,000 then your best bet is probably to buy 220 CALB 100s and test your theory that size and weight don't matter.
> 
> If you have a bit bigger budget, there are some good solutions available.



A $30K to 40K dlls budget would be ok.

Yes, we where looking at Winston and Calb, the issue is not the cells, but to put all the system together. 

What I mean size and weight is not a problem is that in the range of 500kg to 800 kg for the pack is ok for us and the vehicle. About space, we have plenty too. I calculated 220 cells won´t be more than 1.5m x 1.5m. We have more than that.

What good solutions you mean?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Still, when you say 77/78kW, don't you mean kWh?

kW is power
kWh is energy


----------



## Alfonso(MX) (Apr 11, 2015)

frodus said:


> Still, when you say 77/78kW, don't you mean kWh?
> 
> kW is power
> kWh is energy



Yes, sorry.... 

78KWh battery pack.

thanks


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

The company I work for might be able to help. I sent you a PM.


----------

